# PerfCap Reason



## john.lir (Jun 2, 2013)

can someone tells me what is PerfCap Reason 16  my card is nvidia gtx280m

thank you


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 2, 2013)

I googled and came up with this:
This is nothing to worry about. All this means is that the GPU has been throttled to a lower speed because it is not being fully utilized.
It shouldn't impact performance at all.

http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/1ezkvi/gpuz_perfcap_explanation/




But i think its only for the NVidia 600+ series cards.

Or it could be that your card is overheating.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2912936#post2912936


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2013)

also: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184430


----------

